# Lethargic, loss of appetite, and possibly bruised legs? :(



## shaza353 (Apr 7, 2013)

I got my hedgehog two weeks ago, and she's about 10 weeks old. She really likes exploring at night so a few days ago I made her a makeshift playpen out of the top of her cage. I put thick layers of fleece down and had her wheel and toys in it. She seemed to really like it, but then I noticed her trying to climb the bars... They're spaced far enough apart that her legs can't get stuck and she wasn't able to actually climb up at all, so I thought she was fine. I had my roommate watch her while I changed her cage liner and when I came back she had almost climbed the whole way up, and was hanging onto the bars.  I gently picked her up and sat her back down so she didn't fall, but for all I know she could have when I wasn't there to see it. :/ I have since stopped using this and am looking for alternative playpen options.

She has had dry skin for about the last week and a half. I've seen her itching and when I take her bag out to clean the cage it's covered in skin flakes. I thought that she was quilling so last night I gave her a bath in some Aveeno Baby Fragrance Free Oatmeal formula and rinsed her with warm water with olive oil. While she was running in the bath I noticed that her legs had dark discolorations I hadn't seen before, and I initially thought her legs might be bruised, but my roommate said she thought it just looked like her skin was darker in those patches on her legs(her coloring is salt and pepper/pinto). I can't find any pictures of hedgehogs with anything other than completely pink legs though, so I was wondering if this is normal? I didn't notice any injuries when I got her off the bars of her playpen, but like I said I wasn't there the whole time. :/

After her bath I wrapped her in a towel to dry but she kept trying to get out of it so I sat her sleeping bag on my lap for her to crawl in. She went in and slept for hours. I thought that maybe she was too cold, but I checked the temperature and it was at 75, so I assumed her first bath was just exciting and might have tired her out. I put her back in her cage and she came out about an hour later to eat and run on her wheel, so i figured she was fine.

Today it is now 4AM and she still hasn't come out of her igloo since last night. I think I heard her nibble at her food earlier, but it's barely been touched since I put it down yesterday. Normally she explores a lot and will come out after dark to eat, poop, and use her wheel or rearrange her cage, but I haven't seen her at all. She pretty much always poops outside her igloo, but I haven't seen any today (I haven't moved the igloo so she may have gone in there). My question is, is this normal and if not should I wake her up or leave her alone until I can take her to a vet? I had planned to make an appointment on Monday to get her a wellness check anyway but I'm not sure if I should take her to the emergency hours now. :/

I tried to be as detailed as possible in my description, but I'm new to the forum so please let me know if there's something else I should add and if anyone has some advice or experience with this, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

I can't guarantee that she didn't fall or injure her leg in some way. Can you get any pictures? I can tell you, though, that Fiona had pink legs with fairly large grey/brown splotches. I've also seen it in other hedgies. I'm by no means an expert on coloring, but I think a salt/pepper hedgie can have color on their legs. 

You said she hasn't come out even though its 4AM. Is it possible she knows your there? Maybe she's shy when she plays and eats lol It was only one night. It's not uncommon for hedgies to have an off night once in a while. Has she been walking weird? I think it'd be a good idea to bring her to the vet for a wellness check up. I'd monitor her anyways though. Sometimes hedgies can hide pain well. Just make sure she is eating enough.

I'm sorry I can't be of much help. It's hard to tell since you can't be sure she didn't fall. Keep us updated!


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Count the kibble and watch for poops on the wheel. I also can't guarantee she doesn't have a bruise, because no one could do that but your vet, but I will tell you that my Aeris has splotchy legs with dark spots on them. It's not uncommon for hedgies to have mottling on their legs. Also, it's not uncommon for them to sleep a lot at this age, especially if they had a particularly tiring day. I have found that Aeris doesn't run on her wheel enough if I keep her out of her cage too much during the day, even if she is sleeping on me for the most part. I'm guessing she just doesn't get good enough sleep being jostled and disturbed everytime I laugh or cough or sneeze... lol I have heard many other hedgie owners say that their young hedgies sleep for 20 hours a day. 

If the appetite does end up being diminished, that's when you should worry. Can you post a pic of her legs?


----------

